# Train Tech



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

While looking at some Slim Whitman (rip) vids, I stumbled on this vid.
It's a bit long, but at the beginning there is a good educational bit on RR wheels and hunting at speed.
I watched aand enjoyed the whole of it, even through commercial breaks (which you can click short).
Bullet train...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZjYL847KnI


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice John, thanks


----------

